
Reddit introduces chat feature, AskHistorians goes dark for 1 hour in protest - mrzool
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/gakw51/in_30_minutes_at_830_pm_edt_raskhistorians_will/
======
txcwpalpha
Reddit admins have fully rolled back the chat feature due to the hugely
negative response. Ouch.

